# Signature Competition/SOTW 14 (Week Ending December 19, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
SOTW 9 (Oct. 17, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 10 (Oct. 24, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 11 (Nov. 10, 2008) Winner: *KryOnicle*
SOTW 12 (Nov. 24, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
SOTW 13 (Dec. 12, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
----------



Here we go with our 14th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Dec. 19th, and the voting will be up the 20th and 21st. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Favorite Movie*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *12/19/08 at 3:00 pm EST*



----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Steph05050*
3. *Eric2004BC*
4. *Toxic*
5. 
6.
7. 
8. 
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on December 19th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in it


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck Everyone..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u kno u wanna sign up randy i mean ncc


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> u kno u wanna sign up randy i mean ncc


Hahaha no no, I will stay retired lol


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

now that my photoshops fixed im in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhm me please.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought a lot of people wanted this to be brought back?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well usually chuck and kryonicle are in it but havent seen them


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

ME and MJB will have a talk about this . Were not getting as many members anymore for this competition so we might be Shutting down the SOTW..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

aww boo...i have no clue what happened to the other guys...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

There isn't enough of a turnout lately. Last week we only had 5 or 6 entries and this week there's only 4 people signed up including myself. There is *not* going to be a SOTW this week. I'm sorry if you guys already made your sigs.

If people start to show an interest in it again in the future it might be brought back but right now there isn't enough turnout to keep it going.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so i can post what i made for the heck of it right?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah if you want to go for it but there won't be voting this week or any future SOTW competitions at this time.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i had made two 



















i would have entered the dumb and dumber one


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome, awesome sigs Steph. I really enjoyed seeing all of the work that's done on this site, got some very talented people here.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks hopefully we can get more people soon


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is a downer,

I made two as well.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Aw, I really enjoyed these competitions, even though i've only been here a little while. And sorry I didn't join in this before, I had mad finals to finish..I don't know if that would ave made a difference though.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Fist Toxic that spider man is awesome bro.. 

But yea sorry guys its just not enough traffic and artist coming here to help you know.. maybe we can bring it back later on..


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey guys ive been away for the last month and havent had the time to work on anything except work but ill be able to go now that im back ...so if we can get more ppl im in


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in queerbaits :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well what do u kno we got 2 more...sounds good to me...lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well three with me lol, making it 7 I believe.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

7 ...sounds good


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry guys it still isn't happening. 

You'll probably see it back in the near future but not right now.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in aswell


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Sorry guys it still isn't happening.
> 
> You'll probably see it back in the near future but not right now.


But it's Cwissmiss times


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> There isn't enough of a turnout lately. Last week we only had 5 or 6 entries and this week there's only 4 people signed up including myself. There is *not* going to be a SOTW this week. I'm sorry if you guys already made your sigs.
> 
> If people start to show an interest in it again in the future it might be brought back but right now there isn't enough turnout to keep it going.
> 
> Sorry guys.


i think some of the problem is that the best guys ( you, nikos, plazz, steph, comp and kryonlicle ) are like lightyears ahead of the rest of us. it be cool if there where awards for most improved and some other (few) categories so that it would be more point in joining :dunno:


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

If this contest is still on, I'd like to sign up.:thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow shuting down the comp sure got more people to want to join...and some like wrestlerdude whos work ive never seen...hopefully this will spark new people join for the future


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

norway1 said:


> i think some of the problem is that the best guys ( you, nikos, plazz, steph, comp and kryonlicle ) are like lightyears ahead of the rest of us. it be cool if there where awards for most improved and some other (few) categories so that it would be more point in joining :dunno:


I kind of like this idea. The SOTW is still going to be on a temporary hiatus but I'll try to think of something and also talk to Nikos and see what he says and maybe we can come up with a reformatted SOTW along those lines. 

If you have any ideas feel free to PM them to me.


----------

